# Vapor Tech A1 Kanthal



## AlphaDog (25/11/15)

Hi all..

So I bought some Kanthal A1 wire from Sirvape. When I googled the name, turns out it's from China. Now, I've heard that some chinese made wire isn't that great... Anyone have any issues with this specific wire? I did a build with it and found that it was a lot less springy than the american made A1 Kanthal I had before. Also, the resistance is slightly higher with the Vapor Tech wire...


----------



## shaunnadan (25/11/15)

ive never had any problems with the kanthal wire from sir vape. in general i dont stress too much about the springiness of kanthal because i mainly do compressed coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (25/11/15)

shaunnadan said:


> ive never had any problems with the kanthal wire from sir vape. in general i dont stress too much about the springiness of kanthal because i mainly do compressed coils.


I hear you, I think what made me feel a bit uncertain was that the wire felt different to work with compared to the USA made A1 Kanthal I had before - and that the resistance of the chinese wire is a little higher at the same gauge... 

Sirvape sells Youde wire and Vapor Tech wire... Which brand did you get?


----------



## shaunnadan (25/11/15)

ummm. i got both.

i kinda collect a bit of everything from all of the vendors.


----------



## stevie g (25/11/15)

Just torch your wire before use even a lighter will work. The other less springy wire you used previously was probably just annealed by the supplier

Reactions: Like 1


----------

